# Kingsford vs Royal oak for UDS



## johnwash (Oct 19, 2014)

Kingsford vs Royal oak for UDS


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 19, 2014)

I don't have a UDS but a WSM is basically a PDS (pretty drum smoker).  Just depends what you can afford.  In the Spring and early summer holidays, KBB is 25 cents a pound or less.  In my area I've never seen RO lump for less than 65-70 cents a lb.  I've used both.  Prefer KBB.


----------



## wimpy69 (Oct 19, 2014)

Only use k ingsford  for grilling since there's to much ash for long smokes. If your talking royal oak briquets, I prefer Stubbs, for price vs weight. Longer burn time and less ash. When stubbs is out of stock I opt for royal oak briquets. I don, t look at price vs dependability when it comes to long cooks.jmho


----------



## venture (Oct 20, 2014)

Lots of upright users like KBB for extended cooking.

In my offset I like RO lump.

For grilling I use KBB.

Try both and you will know where you want to go?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## jarjarchef (Oct 20, 2014)

I only use Kingsford.  I find royal burns hot and fast, less bang for the buck for me. Yes Kingsford does produce a lot more ash.


----------

